# Speed trap warning?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you flash or signal other drivers of radar holding speed check zones as you drive? I do.

I'll add that our roads are very rural and I know most of the sheriffs.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

From what I remember in drivers Ed, that is illegal. Don't ask me what statute it's under though!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't warn a soul, it's like me choosing to swim with sharks, that's the chance you take.

Funny you should mention this though since I was cheered up by a blue Toyota truck today. After running errands since its raining today, I'm heading south back to the farm. As I approach the green light, the blue Toyota comes flying out obviously running the red light at a high rate of speed. He spins his tires and does the drifting show and speeds off ahead of me. I see a white suv flying up to me in my rear view, I was thinking what the hell it ain't Friday! It was the Sheriff's deputy. Needless to say, he pulled him over. I was clapping and honked as I drive by lol.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Depends--If it's someone I know (and like), yes; if it's a GDT--absolutely NOT.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not usually, especially not in our county which runs to the left a lot more than I like. Go figure, grandfather decides to settle in one of the few counties that run to the left in a predominately conservative state.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Yesterday when we were taking the swather in to have some work done on it; dad was following me in the truck with his flashers on, and a guy came up behind him. He had to get off the road; and then this guy squeezed in between me and another car. Of course I did not see any of this, but dad said it looked like he was going run into me. The drivers here are in just to big of a hurry. Several years ago before they added some additional lanes on the highway in front of the farm; I had people pass me on the left when I was signalling to turn left. It was a damn good thing I looked in the mirror before turning, or he would have plowed right into the side of me. That when you would love to see a patrolman, I no longer warn someone if there is a patrolman sitting somewhere; I figure they deserve to get stop, and receive a nice pretty pink ticket.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I guess this sounds stupid but if they are setting at the bottom of a hill I flash on coming traffic.
But if it's on good level road I do not flash them.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't. Irresponsible high speed drivers need a ticket. Most of our Cops don't bat an eye till its 10+ over the speed limit.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I will flash other farmers/ranchers and a cattle truck long as it is not a fat hauler. Far as I know there is NO law against flashing lights at other drivers, what do you do if there is trouble behind you ?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

azmike said:


> Do you flash or signal other drivers of radar holding speed check zones as you drive? I do.
> 
> I'll add that our roads are very rural and I know most of the sheriffs.





stack em up said:


> From what I remember in drivers Ed, that is illegal. Don't ask me what statute it's under though!


Must have been taught it young. I do.

And No. No law against it. In MN


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Depends--If it's someone I know (and like), yes; if it's a GDT--absolutely NOT.
> 
> Ralph


Would that be a tourist perhaps?


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

It depends, if I am around my place I don't but if I'm down in southern New Mexico I do unless it some a-hole driving like its Indianapolis.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Lostin55 said:


> Would that be a tourist perhaps?


Yeppp!

We get a LOT of the Gosh-Darn Tourists through here, especially this time of the year. Real pain in the patootie when your trying to move equipment down a 1 1/2 lane road with no center line. They can't seem to drive without needing lines.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I do if it's a speed trap mostly designed to entrap thru traffic......I think there are better ways than stupid revenue generating speed traps


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

A lot of times I do flash my lights. I reckon that the cop is (theoretically) there to change bad behavior, but (realistically) is generating revenue. So....with that in mind, IF the cop is really there to change/stop bad/illegal behavior (speeding 10 over for example), by flashing ones lights, you are causing oncoming traffic to slow down???? You are doing for free what he/she is paid to do; there oughtta be a reward somewhere for flashing lights at oncoming traffic if it thwarts bad behavior. Then the cops could get back to solving burglaries and refereeing family-based fisticuffs.

73, Mark

....now how's THAT for thinking outside the box??!!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Yeppp!
> 
> We get a LOT of the Gosh-Darn Tourists through here, especially this time of the year. Real pain in the patootie when your trying to move equipment down a 1 1/2 lane road with no center line. They can't seem to drive without needing lines.
> 
> Ralph


Kind of reminds me of what it's like living in close proximity to Yellowstone national zoo


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Yeppp!
> 
> We get a LOT of the Gosh-Darn Tourists through here, especially this time of the year. Real pain in the patootie when your trying to move equipment down a 1 1/2 lane road with no center line. They can't seem to drive without needing lines.
> 
> Ralph


They can't drive, or park without them. Hell they can't do it with them. Makes one wonder how they got their drivers license.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

glasswrongsize said:


> Then the cops could get back to solving burglaries and refereeing family-based fisticuffs.
> 
> 73, Mark
> 
> ....now how's THAT for thinking outside the box??!!


Could you add, running red lights? Seems in Michigan, red means step on the gas, they know there is a one or two second delay, before the other direction turns green, so pretend you are at the drag strip it seems and hit the nitro. I have some that passed me, while I was stopping for a red light.

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

r82230 said:


> Could you add, running red lights? Seems in Michigan, red means step on the gas, they know there is a one or two second delay, before the other direction turns green, so pretend you are at the drag strip it seems and hit the nitro. I have some that passed me, while I was stopping for a red light.
> 
> Larry


For you....sure will. I hadn't considered it; my county is 467 sq miles and contains 2 stoplights and they are within a quarter mile of each other... I is the "old wal-mart intersection" and the other is the "new walmart intersection".

My flashing of lights is reserved for those moderately "fracturing" a speed "recommendation". The ones as you describe, I want to duct tape a baby doll to a tricycle, hide behind the bushes, and roll it in front of their vehicle. While they are having a heart attack (thinking they hit a child...lesson 1), I would go stomp on their guts for awhile (lesson 2 is so they don't forget the first lesson).

73, Mark


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

There seems to be a growing problem with people not stopping for the school buses.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

CowboyRam said:


> There seems to be a growing problem with people not stopping for the school buses.


And of people taking to their social media community groups to bitch about bad drivers, speeders, etc. It is becoming rampant. I am specifically referring to FB community groups, not this one.
You know the ones... so and so in a black truck was speeding and ran over my little fluffy, who is like a child to me.... never mind that little fluffy was on the highway....


----------

